# NBD: Sting '57 Precision Bass (Replica)



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

As a lifelong Police fan, this was a dream bass: a replica of Sting's '57 Precision Bass. This project started with an email to MJT Guitar Finishes on January 22nd of this year with the finished product being plugged in for the first time yesterday, April 23rd. So just over 4 months from start to finish.

My contact at *MJT was a guy named Doug. Excellent communication and customer service. I sent them a few pictures I found on the internet of Sting's actual bass, filled out the MJT questionnaire so they could get an idea as to exactly what I was looking for finish and relic-wise, and they absolutely knocked it out of the park. The neck and body are both Allparts. The only thing I had to supply was my choice of pickup (a Seymour Duncan no-logo SCPB-3 Quarter Pound), pots and bridge. I had MJT ship the bass to me in pieces and then I had it assembled and set up here in Edmonton. Oh, I have the headstock logo but I'm too damn stressed out about applying it. Any tips? 

Anyway, I'm absolutely blown away by how it turned out. I'd post pictures of Sting's actual bass for comparison purposes but, well, they're all copyright so I'd better not. If you do a Google search you'll see just how closely MJT came to the actual wear and tear on the body. And at just over 8-lbs, I could wear this thing all day. As a matter of fact, I'll probably wear it to work for Casual Friday. Thanks for humouring me.

*No affiliation to MJT. Just a satisfied customer.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Bonus....it doesn’t have an inlay at the 12th fret that says ‘Sting’.

I had the Fender version (MIJ) and I will say this, the bass sounded great and the neck was beautiful (except the 12th fret inlay).

Enjoy your dream and all the compliments you get on Friday!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if using waterslides I recommend you buy a bottle of Micro Set Solution. The blue one is fine by itself, but if you want perfect decals buy the kit. Any model shop should carry it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! I knew that you were after one of these, glad that you scratched the itch.

I'm also a big Police fan, enjoy!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Super nice. Between that and the Jr, you have the 50s covered, you should do a ‘collection by decade’ post GF^%@


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great!!

Nathan


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Bonus....it doesn’t have an inlay at the 12th fret that says ‘Sting’.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed! I've got one of the MIJ Sting basses and the only thing I don't like is that damn inlay... otherwise a fantastic instrument.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice. I just recently sold a Fender Sting bass with SD 1/4 Pounder - it was a great playing and sounding bass.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexx (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!!! It turned out awesome!! Congratulations on the NBD!!


----------

